# Re: Horseshoe Beach Creek/Marsh Boat Recommendations?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you wanna scratch up a maverick? 
17' anything is barely going to make it to your specs. as far as draft /planing speeds
- but possible , watch out for the rocks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like you need a custom built aluminum hull. Sharp v up front with a tunnel hull and jet powered outboard.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mmm hmmm... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

